# Solenoid Wiring Question



## msc (Mar 10, 2008)

You cannot ground the parker solenoids. Just tape up the green wire.


----------



## ILspeed3 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks for the fast response! Gonna hook it up right now... :smile:


----------



## Firestarter (Dec 28, 2009)

There is no negative and positive in AC current. There is just black hot wire white neutral wire and green ground also red hot if you are dealing with 240volt. Are you sure the solenoid you have is not DC current?


----------



## smp (Dec 6, 2009)

Is there a label on the solenoid stating it's voltage? Some Parkers are 12 or 24v


----------



## Firestarter (Dec 28, 2009)

Yeah only time negative and positive is used is with DC voltage. A 12v or 24v solenoid hooked up to 120v will just make a nasty smelly mess if you are lucky and possibly a file.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

If it's the Parker solenoid that I am thinking of (the one bought off eBay), then it is an AC solenoid (it says so on the sticker )

As mentioned already, one wire is hot, the other is neutral. I did not ground my solenoid.


----------



## Firestarter (Dec 28, 2009)

Do you have a link? I am thinking about adding a solenoid valve.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Firestarter said:


> Do you have a link? I am thinking about adding a solenoid valve.


As eBay links are not allowed in posts, I have sent you a PM with the link to the seller that I (and I suspect many of the Planted Tank users) buy their Parker solenoids from.


----------



## ILspeed3 (Nov 15, 2009)

You guys are scaring me now. I didn't get a chance to hook it up yet (maybe thats a good thing) because I can't find the power cord that I had stripped and ready to hookup. 

But this is the one purchased off of ebay and the sticker on the back says: "Voltage: 110/50 - 120/60"

Here is a pic of the reg and solenoid in question:


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

That appears to be the same one that I have. It works, as far as I know.

Interestingly enough, my setup is almost exactly the same as yours (JBJ bubble counter, the same Swagelok metering valve, and the same Parker solenoid)! The only difference is the regulator!


----------



## ILspeed3 (Nov 15, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> That appears to be the same one that I have. It works, as far as I know.
> 
> Interestingly enough, my setup is almost exactly the same as yours (JBJ bubble counter, the same Swagelok metering valve, and the same Parker solenoid)! The only difference is the regulator!



Haha, we probably got everything the same time off of ebay.


----------



## smp (Dec 6, 2009)

ILspeed3 said:


> You guys are scaring me now. I didn't get a chance to hook it up yet (maybe thats a good thing) because I can't find the power cord that I had stripped and ready to hookup.
> 
> But this is the one purchased off of ebay and the sticker on the back says: "Voltage: 110/50 - 120/60"
> 
> Here is a pic of the reg and solenoid in question:


Nice photo. what camera/lens are you using?


----------



## ILspeed3 (Nov 15, 2009)

I am actually using a cheapo Traveler Camera that I purchased from Aldi about 2 years ago. I think it cost like $65 bucks.


----------



## PDX-PLT (Feb 14, 2007)

It's a good idea to hook up the green wire to the metal components in that assembly. It looks like there are mounting holes on the bottom of the valve; that would be a good spot to secure the wire (optionally with a solder lug) with a machine screw.

If there's a fault in the insulation in the solenoid coil (a safety hazard), grounding the metal wil help the GFCI to trip and/or the breaker to trip.


----------



## fat_man_25 (Nov 30, 2009)

It will be fine. the 120 is the voltage and the 60 htz. How you hook the wires up will not make a diff, just cut the ground off.


----------



## Grplanet (Apr 26, 2010)

I have the same question but my solenoid valve is a *NUMATICS 24VDC*, I striped the main cord and I found three wires inside green black and white I was expecting a red and black, I am stuck cuz I dont know how to hook it up, my power supply has + - and OK which wire goes where? Thanks.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Grplanet said:


> I have the same question but my solenoid valve is a *NUMATICS 24VDC*, I striped the main cord and I found three wires inside green black and white I was expecting a red and black, I am stuck cuz I dont know how to hook it up, my power supply has + - and OK which wire goes where? Thanks.


From the 4th post in this thread...



Firestarter said:


> There is no negative and positive in AC current. There is just black hot wire white neutral wire and green ground also red hot if you are dealing with 240volt. Are you sure the solenoid you have is not DC current?


----------



## born2lovefish (Dec 29, 2006)

Go to my DIY Project page on my website(http://his-angelfish.webs.com/) to see how I hooked up my parker solenoids.


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

Grplanet said:


> I have the same question but my solenoid valve is a *NUMATICS 24VDC*, I striped the main cord and I found three wires inside green black and white I was expecting a red and black, I am stuck cuz I dont know how to hook it up, my power supply has + - and OK which wire goes where? Thanks.


 
Without using a transformer you DONT want to plug your 24 volt DC solenoid into a wall outlet. Since you posted 'my power supply has...' I assume you have a transformer/power supply that goes between the wall plug and your solenoid. If not--dont make the mistake of plugging it into a wall socket.


----------



## Grplanet (Apr 26, 2010)

shane3fan said:


> Without using a transformer you DONT want to plug your 24 volt DC solenoid into a wall outlet. Since you posted 'my power supply has...' I assume you have a transformer/power supply that goes between the wall plug and your solenoid. If not--dont make the mistake of plugging it into a wall socket.


 
I do have a 24 power supply for the solenoid valve and NO i wont connect it to a Ac wall outlet, but the question still remain, what wire goes where?
thanks.


----------



## S&KGray (Nov 12, 2008)

Grplanet said:


> I have the same question but my solenoid valve is a *NUMATICS 24VDC*, I striped the main cord and I found three wires inside green black and white I was expecting a red and black, I am stuck cuz I dont know how to hook it up, my power supply has + - and OK which wire goes where? Thanks.


Three wires, especially those colors sounds very much like AC, not DC. Do you have the model number of your solenoid? and maybe some pics?


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

What is needed to have this Solenoid run in 24V DC?
Here is the specs. I can post photo if needed.

Thanks for the help.

The specifics are as follows: 
Type: 0212 
Circuit Function: Normally Closed 
Seats: FPM (Viton) 
Minimum Flow: 1/4" 
Compatibility: Air, Water, Neutral Gas, Light Oil, LP Gas 
Body Material: Stainless Steel 
Maximum Pressure: 7 PSI 
*Voltage: 24VDC *
Voltage Variation Tolerance: +/- 10% 
Power Consumption: 8W 
Certification: CE Rated for Hazardous Locations 
Overall Height: 2.270" 
Base Size: 1.264" x 1.264" 
Mounting Screws: .950" OC (adjacent corners) & 1.345" OC (diagonal corners)


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

A 24v power adapter. I'd look for a 120v solenoid or one that works with a power adapter you have already.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

I found this power converter in ebay.
IM not sure if this is the one I need.

Item number:260657926761


----------

